
How to avoid duplicates when you insert millions of entries into a MySQL table - djug
http://youghourta.com/2017/11/21/avoid-duplicates-insert-hundreds-thousands-entries-mysql-table/
======
jlgaddis
I'm not a DBA and, without bothering to RTFA, I'm going to guess the answer is
along the lines of "use unique indexes"?

~~~
blakdawg
That's not nearly as much fun as reimplementing the functionality yourself.

